# I just want to talk to someone



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi my name ****** , and I am here on roll it up. now. . . someone tell me how to get some FREE WEED... or tell me how to grow it, and send me a sample of yours so i can send some to my mom and just end up smoking it later.


----------



## Cannabanana (Jun 24, 2008)

fail......


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 24, 2008)

Cannabanana said:


> fail......


 not entirely since you responded to my M**f** thread.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

welcome to roll it up heres how to get free weed
get a backyard
plant some seeds
save ALL the rainwater you can
start a compost
make your own ferts
and enjoy the free fruits of your labor....8 months later


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> welcome to roll it up heres how to get free weed
> get a backyard
> plant some seeds
> save ALL the rainwater you can
> ...


*bites lip* see the thing about that is. i am inching for some now... but i already dont really have any growing in the back yard. . . . so. . . thanks for the advice i appreciate it. your not like an idiot that previously responded and just totally knocked me down.


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 24, 2008)

also there are cops.. how do i avoid them.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

keep it low and i forget the formula but its something about sale=jail and no tell= success keep it to yourself and be smart, if you want to know what NOT to do search for 35 day old and you will find the BEST thread on this site and quite possibly the internet, also check out my plants are pussys that thread is priceless, and i gurantee if you avoid what they did, you will smoke some of your home grown soooooner or later


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 24, 2008)

damn well thanks for the great heads up, these are some pretty awesome threads.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

too bad you're not high first time i read gp420 thread my sides hurt and i shit you not i had tears rolling down my cheeks


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> too bad you're not high first time i read gp420 thread my sides hurt and i shit you not i had tears rolling down my cheeks


 hell i am trying to find it, i can not seem to locate it. can you point me in the right direction, .lol.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/61641-my-35-day-old-mid.html


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 25, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/81411-my-plants-p-ssys.html


ENJOY


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks for the links. i shall enjoy


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, you could just get it from blacks...







Yeah, behind blacks hardware store there's some white guy selling it...


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 25, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> Well, you could just get it from blacks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... and then what ? i have to play with his jewels to get some ??? i dont like WHITE men. selling to me. a cop is usually around. lol... just kidding. i understand your racism.


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jun 25, 2008)

just close your eyes and suck it through a tube...


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 25, 2008)

SquirrelGod said:


> just close your eyes and suck it through a tube...


 awww... telling me the story of how your MOMMA conceived you . . wonderful. she's a whore.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 25, 2008)

are you soar from laughing yet? gp420 just keeps it coming with the laughs


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 25, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> are you soar from laughing yet? gp420 just keeps it coming with the laughs


 lol i am just dying over here, people just being rude on my thread thats all.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 25, 2008)

when people are rude realize its because that is how they see the world. so thus, they are products of their environment, plus anyone who associates negativity with cannabis is not supposed to be smoking in the first place...there are enough people out there giving an unfair name to cannabis


----------



## Dabu (Jun 25, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> too bad you're not high first time i read gp420 thread my sides hurt and i shit you not i had tears rolling down my cheeks


me too, lmao


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 25, 2008)

lmao Squirrelgod was not being mean he was quoting South Park, good luck with your grow by the way, if you start


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah i got 5 plants growing right now. they are about a couple of months away from being harvested. i was referred to this site by my awesomest partner in crime.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 26, 2008)

PICTURES! please...


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 27, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> PICTURES! please...


 lmao, i will have em on the way, I just need to get charge my camera. sit tight.


----------



## maggo (Oct 8, 2008)

hey you got the locals roiled with that one!
we all want free weed, nothin too it, seed, soil, water, sun
and then send me some!! right?
what do you really wanna talk about?

surfin, smokin, woof woof
-maggo-


----------



## hobo80 (Oct 8, 2008)

maggo said:


> hey you got the locals roiled with that one!
> we all want free weed, nothin too it, seed, soil, water, sun
> and then send me some!! right?
> what do you really wanna talk about?
> ...


agreed, not everyone on here is a fool, what are you really looking for?


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nothing in life is free dude, NOTHING


----------

